
A Transactional Memory System for Parallel Python - amelius
https://doc.pypy.org/en/latest/stm.html
======
amelius
Paper here:

[https://bitbucket.org/pypy/extradoc/src/extradoc/talk/dls201...](https://bitbucket.org/pypy/extradoc/src/extradoc/talk/dls2014/paper/paper.pdf)

(Click on "View raw")

